

Nobody Really Likes Google Glass  - recoiledsnake
http://www.businessinsider.com/nobody-really-likes-google-glass-2013-5?op=1

======
Paul_D_Santana
Irony:

    
    
      The Verdict Is In: Nobody Likes Google Glass
      Jay Yarow	| May 3, 2013, 12:43 PM
      http://www.businessinsider.com/nobody-really-likes-google-glass-2013-5
    
      I've Changed My Mind: After Using Google Glass A Second Time, I'm Blown Away
      Kevin Smith	| May 2, 2013, 4:57 PM
      http://www.businessinsider.com/google-glass-experience-2013-5
    

\---

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/nobody-really-likes-google-
gl...](http://www.businessinsider.com/nobody-really-likes-google-glass-2013-5)

[2] [http://www.businessinsider.com/google-glass-
experience-2013-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-glass-
experience-2013-5)

~~~
ereckers
Content Farm:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_farm>

------
mistercow
>I haven't worn Glass.

OK, so this is probably a useless article, but let's skim ahead and see where
the author did a rigorous analysis of customer feedback, compensating for
known biases... and, OK, it's just a list of cherry-picked complaints.

------
heifetz
troll article. nobody likes google glass, nobody really? I wonder who's buying
google glass for thousands of dollars on ebay. It's a prototype device, that's
not even available for purchase yet, and it's already being shot down? Lets
wait till it is more polished and more people start using it before making
such a big statement.

------
hippee-lee
I like the idea or an unobtrusive piece of technology that does a lot of what
Glass will do.

However, I spent the first 28 years of my live wearing contacts and glasses.
Then I got LASIK. Paying 1500 dollars to wear glasses again is not that
appalling to me. Cost is not really the issue for me.

------
gavinh
From what I understand, many of those complaints are valid.

However, I could excerpt only criticism from reviews of Business Insider,
title them "Nobody Really Likes Business Insider", and it would also be unfair
flamebait.

------
gtklocker
I really like Google Glass.

------
lifeguard
I have long held that the Web is text based with photos & videos for content.

After meditating on the Google Glass concept for awhile I realized this could
be the next evolution of the Web.

------
reeses
Isn't this what a limited beta is for?

------
cremnob
Related article

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/03/the-shine-starts-
we...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/03/the-shine-starts-wears-off-
google-glass/)

